# Google- Well: Remedies: Peppermint Oil for Irritable Bowel - New York Times (blog)



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Well: Remedies: Peppermint Oil for Irritable Bowel**New York Times (blog)*The Claim: It relieves symptoms of *irritable bowel syndrome*. The Science: The symptoms â€" abdominal pain, bloating and frequent trips to the bathroom *...*<nobr>*and more »*</nobr>
View the full article


----------

